# Lake of the Woods



## TXHUNTER (Jun 3, 2006)

Went to Morris Point, LOW last weekend. Lot's of small fish. Anyone catching any larger fish in the MN side?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a friend that has been up at Springsteel for 3 weeks, last weekend he finally got into the walleye's. He said they are catching daily limits of keeper sized walleye's and having daily fish fry's. He's up there till the 11th of June. 
I joined him in '02, '03 and '04, it was a blast. :bartime: He goes up there every year for 3 to 4 weeks this time of the year, for the last 12 years; I sure do envy him. :fiddle:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have never fished it for walleyes in the summer. I have been up there ice fishing and have had days of hand over fist fish but nothing big. I think 18" was the biggest eye we ever managed to catch up there, thats why we quit going. Every year though big fish are caught both on the south end of the lake and the north.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I have never fished it for walleyes in the summer. I have been up there ice fishing and have had days of hand over fist fish but nothing big. I think 18" was the biggest eye we ever managed to catch up there, thats why we quit going


during the ice fishing season it seems hard to catch anything over 18" but some people do catch nice ones and March is a great time to hit the hardwater up on the Woods. Summer/fall fishing, you are better off catching alot fish over 18", well thats how it is for me. LOW is doing well right now.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My friend who is up at LOW called me this morning at 11:23am. He had allready limited and filleted his catch for the day. Said the best fishing for him so far this year has been in 3 to 3 1/2 feet, in the weeds using a leach.


----------

